

JQuery source explorer - davidblair
http://james.padolsey.com/javascript/under-jquerys-bonnet/

======
zakj
While this is a beautiful interface, I often read things like "traversing a
long source file trying to look for a specific method’s implementation" or
"sick and tired of having to scroll through a raw copy of jQuery..." and am
confused. Why don't more people use their text editors' search functionality
to find a specific piece of code? I never find myself scrolling through long
source files.

~~~
JP1990
The problem is, with jQuery specifically, not all functions are declared in
the conventional fashion. E.g. trying to find the "height()" method is quite
hard with a simple IDE search tool -- look how its defined:
<http://gist.github.com/291542>

It's easy when they're declared as "function name(){}" or "name: function(){}"
(in an object) .. or even "name=function(){}" ... but beyond that, it's simply
not worth using your IDE's find tool.

------
utku_karatas2
Ideally one could use a proper IDE for this purpose but then OP has touched a
good point; and IDE higlighting the calls of methods those are declared in the
module would really help in understanding the source. I'm definitely stealing
this! Thanks.

